# Car Model Magazine "Tub Track"



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Has anyone ever seen one?










It is a one piece fiberglass tub with an Engleman track in it. It looks way cool!

Marty


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

never saw one before but would love to have it in my basement!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Do any still exist?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Never even heard of that particular one.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Those were the days.....*

I don't think I ever saw this particular one. Looks like fun though. Remember when you could actually expect to find a track in a hobby store and it was commonplace?  .... oh well, there are still a few here and there. nd


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> I don't think I ever saw this particular one. Looks like fun though. Remember when you could actually expect to find a track in a hobby store and it was commonplace?  .... oh well, there are still a few here and there. nd


*I* don't actually remember, but my parents told me about it.:devil: 

Marty


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*HO scale Engleman*

The HO scale Engleman did exist. There was one in Denver, CO at Celebrity Sports Center.

This particular track is rumored to still be in Colorado.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm just curious - do you have the year for that ad?

Joe


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Wow*

What a great track :thumbsup: - using a quick conversion tool, with inflation factored in the cost on that baby would be well over $5000.00


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That would look great in my basement.  rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I'm just curious - do you have the year for that ad?
> 
> Joe


The ad came from Car Model Magazine August 1970.

Marty


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*oh man....*

I was 9 then... I wanna do-over.  nd


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

"Master Charge"...Heh heh.  I remember those days.


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

I never knew that this existed, but since I dreamed about such a layout for HO some time ago I started to design this kind of track myself:










Never had the time though to follow suite....

Michael


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

holly cow i wonder what brad bowman would charge for that one lol


----------

